# '95 240SX Cam / Idle Sprocket(s) Timing Marks..???



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

I just replaced the head gasket on a friend's '95 240SX and have a few questions about the timing mark locations on the cam and idle sprockets...

First of all, I can't believe I didn't make better notation, but to be honest, I'm a Chevy Guy and resetting timing is pretty simple. This is my first attempt at the dual overhead cam (DOHC) setup, so your assistance is GREATLY appreciated!

Here's where I stand:

Crank is @ TDC (balancer at 2nd mark from left-most mark), #1 Intake Lobes "pointing" towards Passenger Side, #1 Exhaust Lobes "pointing" to Driver Side.

Although the Haynes manual states the chains have silver links where they line up w/ timing marks, these chains just do NOT! (There IS one silver link on the upper-timing chain that is currently lined-up w/ the Exhaust sprocket "dot", but I cannot see any others that are silver) This Exhaust "dot" is currently located @ approximately 2 o'clock and I have the Intake "dot" straight up. With the chain somewhat tight, this is 6-1/2 links away, but I would think that it should be either 6 or 7 links if there was actually another silver link, not something in-between two links. Is this the correct place for these Intake & Exhaust "dots"? How about the Idle Sprocket "dot"...should it be pointing straight up when @ TDC? If not, where? I do not see any silver links on the lower timing chain 

As stated, this is a friend's car and I'm really kicking myself in the a$$ for not making better notation, but there's nothing I can do about it now!

Thanks SOOOOO much for any assistance


----------



## hocusfocus (Nov 17, 2004)

Maybe this would be helpful. You'll need Adobe reader to read it. Just download and unzip. 
HF


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

That was HUGE help!


*THANKS!* 

Dr.


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

Still need a little assistance...

Can anyone CONFIRM that the two "silver" links on the upper timing chain are 7 links apart? In other words, if the first one is #1, the next one is #8.

I've been to a few parts store web sites that have pics and either the pic is too small to make out this info, or there is only ONE link of a different color.

Thanks...this is really stressing me out!


----------



## dr69 (Nov 6, 2004)

I LOVE the Internet...found this: http://www.negative-camber.org/jam149/240cams.html


----------

